# unemployment in the US



## vivutarvel (Dec 9, 2008)

i read about the unemployment in the US, quite grey, do you think in 2009, the economy will be better ?

best regards
vivutravel


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I think it will be worse. I doubt we'll see much improvement until 2010, maybe 2011. And remember, we recoverd from the last recession without really creating a lot of jobs.


----------



## dvedsctt (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it will be about the same in 2009, with some improvement in 2010 and 2011

There are so many factors that it is difficult to forecast when things will recover and rebound


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

No - it will get much worse. Foreclosures will continue to climb at least through 2009. Unemployment will rise. More companies will go bankrupt (General Motors, anyone?). And, our new president-elect is promising to spend us into the poor house on an express train (our budget deficit next year will top $1 trillion). The U.S. will be a basket case for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree. I live in Mexico City but my cousin left in no small part to economic issues affecting Mexico as a result of the downturn in the U.S. He doesn't expect to it to improve any time soon and a lot of layoffs are probably week(s) away with the end of the year for a lot of companies. A lot of companies have already done their strategic planning for the next fiscal year and even the ones I know of down here aren't planning on hiring, they're staying very lean based on what is occurring in the U.S.

The cycle of living on a credit card is over in the U.S.


----------

